# Creole Thanksgiving Menu



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2004)

from my 1922 Creole cookbook, two dinner menus.  Those people knew how to pack it away!  The second menu is the "more economical" one.

MENU 1

Oyster on the Half Shell.
Spanish Olives. Celery. Mixed Pickles.
Radishes.  Sliced Almonds.
Baked Redsnapper a la Creole.
Mashed Potatoes.
Lamb Chops au Petit Pois.
Pineapple Fritters.
Pates de Foies Gras.
Stuffed Tomatoes.
Turkey Stuffed with Chestnuts, Cranberry Sauce.
Endive Salad, French Dressing.
Plum Pudding.  Hard Sauce.
Pumpkin Pie.
Lemon Sherbet.  Assorted Cakes.
Assorted Fruits.  Assorted Nuts.
Raisins.
Neufchatel.
Quince Marmalade. Crackers.
Cafe Noir.

MENU 2

Oysters on the Half Shell.
Shrimp Gumbo.
Radishes. Celery. Olives. Pickles.
Soules a la Orly.  Julienne Potatoes.
Chicken Croquettes.
Banana Fritters.
Roast Turkey. Oyster Stuffing.
Cranberry Sauce.
Young Squash.  Macaroni au Gratin.
Small Onions, Boiled Sauce a la Maitre d'Hotel.
Cauliflower au Vinaigrette.
Plum Pudding.  Mince or Pumpkin Pie.
Assorted Cakes.  Nuts.  Raisins.  Fruit.
Cheese.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 15, 2004)

Geez, you could feed a small village with those!  I guarontee!

What in the heck is "Soules a la Orly"???


----------



## crewsk (Nov 15, 2004)

Mudbug, I looked through mine to try to answer Audeo & I found the menu, but couldn't find a recipe for Soules a la Orly.

Sorry Audeo, I tried. I'll keep looking, I may have overlooked it.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 15, 2004)

While I am looking, here is the breakfast menu for Thanksgiving from the same book as mudbugs.

Grapes.
Oatflakes and Milk.
Oysters on Toast.
Broiled Tenderloin Steaks. Potato Chips.
Milk Biscuits. Butter.
Rice Griddle Cakes. Louisiana Syrup.
Cafe Noir.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 15, 2004)

Much obliged!

I'm fairly sure it isn't a typo either.  But I know a "soleus" is a calf muscle...


----------



## crewsk (Nov 15, 2004)

In my book it is spelled "Soles", but I still can't find a recipe or what it is! Grrr...this is frustraiting! Mudbug! Oh mudbug! Where are you?


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2004)

Can't find a translation either, crewsk.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 15, 2004)

Mudbug, this is gonna drive me crazy! I'll have to do some searching on this one just so I'll be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 15, 2004)

I do love a mystery!

Maybe our Louisiana gal in residence, southerncook, has a clue...  I'd bet  that someone on this board will enlighten us by tomorrow morning!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2004)

I hope so.  I tried googling, but didn't get anything useful.  If only I hadn't thrown out that French-English dictionary................


----------



## crewsk (Nov 15, 2004)

I found something!!!! I'm so excited!!!    

http://www.eatdangerously.com/thorough_cook/fish/fillets_sole_orlie.html


----------



## Audeo (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh Bravo, Madam Gumshoe!!!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 15, 2004)

Now I can sleep tonight!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2004)

Way to go, crewsk!  Sounds just like the type of instructions from our little book, eh?  

BTW, I found my little dictionnaire, and also looked in two other Cajun-Creole cookbooks with no success.  One of them has the greatest title:

"Who's Your Mama, Are You Catholic, and Can You Make A Roux?" 
by Marcelle Bienvenu


----------



## crewsk (Nov 15, 2004)

Sounds vary much like the same instructions mudbug. I want to check the site out some more, looks like it would be pretty interesting.

I love the title of that book!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 15, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> "Who's Your Mama, Are You Catholic, and Can You Make A Roux?"
> by Marcelle Bienvenu



Now that's a GREAT title!!!  I dearly love Louisiana....


----------

